# Schwinn paramount



## oldbikehome (Jun 25, 2019)

Original paint one owner. It will need better wheels but what a survivor!


----------



## oldbikehome (Jun 25, 2019)

oldbikehome said:


> Original paint one owner. It will need better wheels but what a survivor!




Pics coming soon!


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 15, 2019)

Love to see your that Paramount. Any pictures yet?


----------



## Sven (Aug 15, 2019)

Are you going to stay with the 27 inch wheels or go with 700c?


----------

